# Old LBP exterior



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

How would one prove any lead in or on the ground, was from previous painting/painters?

pre-RRP-job soil sampling?

Sounds expensive.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like a PITA to me. Anyway, Im sure someone more knowlegable than myself will chime in, but I have walked away from RRP work for now. Its just not worth it for me at any price. I took the class, got certified, did a couple jobs and decided I didnt need the hassle. The areas I work are mostly homes built in the 90s. 90% of the exteriors I do are HardiPlank siding. Wash, caulk, mask, spray. If I lived down in Portland it would be different with all the older homes.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Sounds like a PITA to me.


:yes:

On an old building, that I'm assuming will be torn down long before my paint job has "expired"...

I'm wondering if the demolition company would be testing the soil before they started...seems to me for obvious reasons, like they might.

..and if that were the case, seems to me like I might not wanna be the last person that painted it too.

But I probably worry too much.


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

pre-soil sampling works.

You get a 1/2 inch by 1/2 (down) sample along the drip line. 2 to 3 samples on each side of the building would be acceptable. Place all the soil from that 1 building's drip line in 1 zip lock bag. Identify it.

Playground area, do the same, except take samples in a large X pattern. All samples from that 1 playground area go into 1 bag.

You don't necessarily have to send it off to the lab, but you can do it at a later date if problems arise. I can get soil sampling lab test for around $20 bucks a bag. Maybe more if you don't have an account ... not sure.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Great idea.

Thanks Dean!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Sounds like a PITA to me. Anyway, Im sure someone more knowlegable than myself will chime in, but I have walked away from RRP work for now. Its just not worth it for me at any price. I took the class, got certified, did a couple jobs and decided I didnt need the hassle. The areas I work are mostly homes built in the 90s. 90% of the exteriors I do are HardiPlank siding. Wash, caulk, mask, spray. If I lived down in Portland it would be different with all the older homes.


I'm jealous of all of those newer homes to paint. In 2010, we did our first exterior repaint in 27 years that DIDN'T have LPB. We didn't start testing until 1983, when OSHA's Lead in Construction Rule went into effect.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

When I read the thread title I thought it was going to be... lap, blister and peel.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have nothing to add. Just seemed strange not to post a reply in one of Steve's threads. You're welcome (again) Steve.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> When I read the thread title I thought it was going to be... lap, blister and peel.


Sorry.
I'd offer to change it, but I think it's over.

This has been my crappiest thread ever...although I'm sure that's debatable.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Sorry.
> I'd offer to change it, but I think it's over.
> 
> This has been my crappiest thread ever...although I'm sure that's debatable.


Are you just displeased because it didn't go into triple figures?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Gough said:


> Are you just displeased because it didn't go into triple figures?


 Yeah, a little. But maybe I can still salvage it.

Let's talk about cats


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Yeah, a little. But maybe I can still salvage it.
> 
> Let's talk about cats


Step one on interior repaints: corral ALL of the cats. Don't ask me how I know this, but it may involve roller trays and leather furniture...or heating ducts with the grilles removed.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

That happened to me just a couple months ago.

The lady was nice about it, but said her cat "disappeared" into the uncovered duct.

Cats also like to rub corners of walls as they walk past...even if the paint's wet. Stupid cats


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Reminds me of the old Peppy Le Pew cartoons....lol


----------

